# 2 days of paint correction...well pleased!!



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Been meaning to post this for a while but only just getting around to it!!

Had some free time in the lead up to Ace Cafe meet at the end of May so decided to have a go at removing some of the swirls and minor blemishes on my Glacier blue coupe.

I bought a Porter Cable back last year and when i first used it although it improved the swirls on the car to a certain degree I felt that a greater level of correction could be acheived with a bit more time spent.

Menzerna was the polish of choice and I started with IP which took 3 passes to acheive the level of correction I was happy with. I then went down to Final Finish just to refine the finish that bit further. This step may have been a bit of overkill as I made sure that the IP was broke down completely anyways. This was really time consuming!! I reckon I spent at least 15 to 20 hours over the space of two days getting the paint as I wanted it.

I'm going to invest soon in some Swissvax....probably Saphir...but for now I wanted to try a few products that I already had.

First up was a layer of Clearkote Red moose machine glaze which went on easily and in my opinion improved the gloss and wetness. Next up was some Chemical guys Butter Wet Wax followed by two layers of P21's wax.

I'm really pleased with the end product. There are only a few deeper marks in the paint remaining which could probably be removed by wet sanding but as I don't have a Paint Thickness gauge I didn't feel confident enough to try that.

Here's some photos of the finished article showing some good reflections....which is harder to achieve in lighter colours. Apologies for no full car outside shots but as soon as the car was finished the heavens opened and as anyone who was at Ace knows....its stayed that way for quite a few days!!!

























you can see the pearl in the paint "pop"









some nice reflections in the roof


























































apologies for the long post!!!

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looks even better in the metal 8)

bet you could do wonders with a silver TT Matt :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Looks even better in the metal 8)
> 
> bet you could do wonders with a silver TT Matt :roll: :wink:
> 
> Mark


No problem Mark...when you are ready I'm more than happy to lend you the PC and some polish :wink:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Must say thats got to be the best 15-20hrs spent.. 

Looks brilliant.... :wink:

Good job well done... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Bobski


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

looks great... wonder if you wanted to practice on my silver car before you did Mark's?? :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What colour is it...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> What colour is it...


Glacia Blue


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice MattyR.

IMO it was the best looking TT at the ace meet and a few others must have agreed with me hence the votes 

Cracking looking TT and loving those GT3 brakes 8)


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Love it. Get those engine bay plastics painted gloss black. Jaayde is organising a group buy on that.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Wicked car!

Definitely my favorite car at the Ace.

Forgot to ask you. What was that thing on the front of your bonnet??


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Wicked car!
> 
> Definitely my favorite car at the Ace.
> 
> Forgot to ask you. What was that thing on the front of your bonnet??


you mean my bra??? :lol:

It's meant to provide protection againt stonechips etc.....suppose it does to some degree. I think it looks quite good....others will think it looks pants!!


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

stunning.


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Very Nice Looking car mate, you have got it looking good, loving the Porsche gt3 brakes, the time has been well spent.

Cheers


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks for all the positive comments gents.....makes the hard work even more worthwhile


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

I know you spent a BIT of time cleaning ----- bloody hell mate , looks superb.


----------

